

Google Can Read Your Emailed Bills and Remind You to Pay Up - 001sky
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/10/07/google-can-read-your-emailed-bills-and-remind-you-to-pay-up/?mod=WSJ_hpp_sections_tech

======
walterbell
> _the service shows a bill with the amount due (or an airline reservation or
> anything else scraped from the user’s own Gmail account) at the top of a
> list of search results_

Nope, that won't be confusing at all ..

